# You can only keep one album, which is it?



## Takun (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd like to see what all of you would take as your one album, if you were forced to choose.  A favorite of sorts.  I know this is probably hard, it is for me too.  Tell WHY.  Give a run down of the album and what you like about it.  Please stay away from Greatest Hits collections.  DISCUSS.  Trying to keep this from just being a list.  

For me, I'd take Modest Mouse's "This is a Long Drive for Someone with Nothing to Think About.  This album is all over the place.  It mixes beautiful instrumental pieces with unconventional vocal approaches.  The vocals have been compared to the Pixies on this album, another favorite band of mine. The album follows the theme of the album's title. Many of the tracks focus on traveling by automobile, desperation, loneliness, isolation, and the emptiness associated with suburban life.  The album was released in 1996, proving that the 90's didn't suck.  The complete album is 18 songs long, with over 70 minutes of audio.  It also contains "Make Everyone Happy/Mechanical Birds" which not only contains my favorite guitar effect ever that sounds like mechanical birds, but some of my favorite lyrics in a song.    All in all, the one album I keep coming back to, and my 4000+ plays of Modest Mouse on Last FM show that.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't believe in buying albums of music, so this thread doesn't apply to me.

Post count +1, LOLZ


----------



## Takun (Nov 15, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I don't believe in buying albums of music, so this thread doesn't apply to me.
> 
> Post count +1, LOLZ



Limewire fag...


----------



## Aden (Nov 15, 2008)

Between the Buried and Me's _Colors_.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 15, 2008)

http://www.time2photoshop.com/tutorial/cdcover/Final.jpg

<3 *drools*


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 15, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Limewire fag...



Oh, I don't use Limewire either.

I don't pirate any music at all. I use iTunes (yeah yeah, I'm a fag) and buy only the songs I want to listen to. Much more efficient than buying a whole album, only to find out you hate half of the stuff that's on it.


----------



## Takun (Nov 15, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Oh, I don't use Limewire either.
> 
> I don't pirate any music at all. I use iTunes (yeah yeah, I'm a fag) and buy only the songs I want to listen to. Much more efficient than buying a whole album, only to find out you hate half of the stuff that's on it.



That's why you don't listen to shitty music. >.>


----------



## Azure (Nov 15, 2008)

Wish You Were Here-Pink Floyd.


----------



## Takun (Nov 15, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Wish You Were Here-Pink Floyd.



Really really good choice.  Shine on You Crazy Diamond, Welcome to the Machine, Have a Cigar, and Wish you Were Here.  Probably my second favorite Pink Floyd album.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 15, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> That's why you don't listen to shitty music. >.>



Unfortunately, most music groups don't produce great music. And certainly not great albums. At least not to my way of thinking. 

Music is kind of hit and miss; I'm not going to bother listening to shit I don't like, so I only buy the stuff I enjoy.

Only big music deals I buy these days are comedy material; George Carlin, Lewis Black, Rodney Carrington, Robin Williams, that kind of thing.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 15, 2008)

Fuck you, Takumi.  >:C  I would pick *Steve Miller Band* "Young Hearts" Complete Greatest Hits.  I like every single song on it, and it is my favorite band.


----------



## Takun (Nov 16, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Fuck you, Takumi.  >:C  I would pick *Steve Miller Band* "Young Hearts" Complete Greatest Hits.  I like every single song on it, and it is my favorite band.



But they weren't all made for the same album.  An album should be finely crafted to play from beginning to end.  I mean if we went with Greatest Hits I'd have to go with the two CD set Death to the Pixies even though they span like 3-4 cd's worth of material.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 16, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> But they weren't all made for the same album.  An album should be finally crafted to play from beginning to end.  I mean if we went with Greatest Hits I'd have to go with the two CD set Death to the Pixies even though they span like 3-4 cd's worth of material.



Hmm...


----------



## iBurro (Nov 16, 2008)

Disturbed: 10,000 Fists or Inside the Fire.

Not a bad song on either of them, and it plays really well from beginning to end.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 16, 2008)

Tough choice, I'd have to choose between 3

The Moon And Antarctica by Modest Mouse is great, the songs aren't my favourite, but altogether it's an amazing album.

Drunken Lullabies by Flogging Molly is one of my favourites, has most of my favourite Flogging Molly songs, I never get tired of it.

Has A Good Home by Owen Pallett has beautiful music, Owen is an amazing violinist and the lyrics are interesting and thought-provoking.


----------



## ale (Nov 16, 2008)

Live and their debut album, Throwing Copper. No track on there is unlistenable.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 16, 2008)

The Beautiful Letdown by Switchfoot.


----------



## Azure (Nov 16, 2008)

ale said:


> Live and their debut album, Throwing Copper. No track on there is unlistenable.


Fuck yeah.  I love that album.


----------



## Arc (Nov 16, 2008)

Easy.

"System of a Down" by System of a Down.

It is crazy, unique and I love every song on it. 
1998, that was when SoaD used to be really good.
They are my favourite band, but after the first album they never got any better.


----------



## CalicoKitten (Nov 16, 2008)

.................can't make a decision........................... brain malfunction


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 17, 2008)

*brain explodes* I WANT EVERYTHING

Maybe this? I dunno I'll change my mind in 5 minutes T_T


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't live without this album so...






It's kinda hard to describe what I like about it, it's just really good chilling music and very soothing (to me anyways). My favorite song on it is a toss up between "Green Man" and "Love You to Death".


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 17, 2008)

that's really tough, but i'd probably have to go with _I'm Wide Awake, It's Morning_ by Bright Eyes.






i absolutely love every single song on this album, and most of them are in my top 100 favourite songs, maybe even my top 50. it's got amazing songs like "Lua," "Old Soul Song (For the New World Order)," "First Day of My Life," "Land Locked Blues" and more. it's all great.

Conor Oberst is so unfairly talented at writing music. i'm usually pretty good at not being jealous of people, but i'm definitely envious of him.



Takumi_L said:


> For me, I'd take Modest Mouse's "This is a Long Drive for Someone with Nothing to Think About. This album is all over the place. It mixes beautiful instrumental pieces with unconventional vocal approaches. The vocals have been compared to the Pixies on this album, another favorite band of mine. The album follows the theme of the album's title. Many of the tracks focus on traveling by automobile, desperation, loneliness, isolation, and the emptiness associated with suburban life. The album was released in 1996, proving that the 90's didn't suck. The complete album is 18 songs long, with over 70 minutes of audio. It also contains "Make Everyone Happy/Mechanical Birds" which not only contains my favorite guitar effect ever that sounds like mechanical birds, but some of my favorite lyrics in a song. All in all, the one album I keep coming back to, and my 4000+ plays of Modest Mouse on Last FM show that.



that's a really good choice, i love that album. Modest Mouse is such a great band.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Fuck you, Takumi.  >:C  I would pick *Steve Miller Band* "Young Hearts" Complete Greatest Hits.  I like every single song on it, and it is my favorite band.



oh, i like that choice, too... too bad it doesn't count or whatever. that's got some amazing songs on it. my favourite Steve Miller Band song, by far, is "Dance, Dance, Dance." sooo good.


----------



## Sabine Sommer (Nov 17, 2008)

Enough said.

Second place:




The album is just fun and puts me in such a good mood.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 18, 2008)

This would be my choice any day.


----------



## Ralphh (Nov 20, 2008)

Underoath- They're Only Chasing Safety.

If you like anything along the lines of Post-hardcore, Screamo, or Metalcore this album simply cannot be beaten.

It ends with an amazing acoustic too. I love it lots. :3


----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mine would have to be Sounds of Summer: The Very Best of The Beach Boys.

I just like pretty much every song on it, plus their an all time favorite band of mine.


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 20, 2008)

Ralphh said:


> Underoath- They're Only Chasing Safety.
> 
> If you like anything along the lines of Post-hardcore, Screamo, or Metalcore this album simply cannot be beaten.
> 
> It ends with an amazing acoustic too. I love it lots. :3



underoath is a pretty rockin band. they had a dvd come out a while back, and that was my first exposure to them. it was hilarious to watch. they're very crazy people.


----------



## Takun (Nov 21, 2008)

Ralphh said:


> Underoath- They're Only Chasing Safety.
> 
> If you like anything along the lines of Post-hardcore, Screamo, or Metalcore this album simply cannot be beaten.
> 
> It ends with an amazing acoustic too. I love it lots. :3



I would say At the Drive-In's Relationship of Command over that, personally.  :3


----------



## Magikian (Nov 21, 2008)

Arc said:


> Easy.
> 
> "System of a Down" by System of a Down.
> 
> ...



This.


----------

